# Envious Touch Auto Hydraulics



## Envious Touch

Many of you know that Envious Touch stocks a lot of Aircraft Hydraulic equipment but I wanted to let you know that we also manufacture our own line of Hydraulics that have been featured in some high profile builds… Over the next couple of weeks I will be posting pictures of our Hydraulic line as well as continue to post Aircraft parts available for sale.

I'm consolidating all my Hydraulic related topics into one topic so post all questions and replies to my other Hydraulic topics here :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

So I'll start you out with our basic Competition pump...
These just like all of our pumps are available in single or dual port configurations


----------



## Envious Touch

Now as I promised some Aircraft parts... :biggrin: 

Bendix Filters








These are new surplus and are $40.00 each or $65.00 pair...


----------



## Envious Touch

Ok... so our mid-line pumps are our Aluma Series Pumps.
These are all aluminum, unlike any other company the complete pump assembly is aluminum (Aluminum Back Plate, Tank, Block, Motor Casing, and Motor Ball Bering End Cap).... :scrutinize: Yup you read that right... _ALUMINUM MOTOR CASINGS_ :0 :0 :0 

So for the first time ever you can have an all Anodized, 100% Aluminum Pump... and they can be ordered in almost any color imaginable!




























Once again Envious Touch Stepping up the game :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

We also have large Aluminum Tank Plugs (Shown below in black Anodize)


----------



## Envious Touch

*Baby Adels Available...*


----------



## Envious Touch

Here is our High-Line Series... Our High Line setups are targeted to those customers wanting something above the rest and who are serious about competition.

Below is an example of what we at Envious Touch Auto are capable of... we can build you anything that you’ve been imagining, or we can think up and design something to blow your wildest ideas away!

The pump setup below is a 100% Billet Aluminum setup Anodized Black and adorned with Ball Mill accents. It also features Billet Aluminum Motor Casings and Ball Bearing End Caps like in our *Aluma-Series* Pumps and matching Adel Valves.





























_*Think "Envious Touch" for all your customizing needs*_


----------



## Envious Touch

Double :0


----------



## Envious Touch

Triple :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros

What's with the one and then two port blocks?


----------



## Rollinaround

Looks good man....


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 26 2008, 10:40 PM~10264922
> *What's with the one and then two port blocks?
> *


The one port is your typical center pressure block usually used for a front pump with a single dump.

The two port blocks are double pressure... most commonly used for a rear pump. This way if you're running two dumps on a single pump you dont have to run a "T" fitting... instead you can come out of the block with two 90's. It just makes for a much cleaner looking setup when plummed together.


----------



## ferns213

DID U GET MY PM????


----------



## Lee337

Very innovative products!

refreshing to see.

I like the all aluminum pumps.

those ball mill accents look great on the whammy setup too.

nice work!


----------



## lowlow24

The black pumps look sicc!!! What's the pricetag for the black whammy setup without the dumps??


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Mar 27 2008, 12:23 AM~10265729
> *DID U GET MY PM????
> *


You talking about #6 Hydro-Aire's? (see pic below)










I'm currently out of Hydro-Aire #6's and #8's but I should be getting some soon...
I will be posting them here as soon as I get them


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Lee337_@Mar 27 2008, 09:23 AM~10267067
> *Very innovative products!
> 
> refreshing to see.
> 
> I like the all aluminum pumps.
> 
> those ball mill accents look great on the whammy setup too.
> 
> nice work!
> *


Thanks... I know that many people are tired of seeing the same old chrome 2-pump setups available on the market today, that’s why we developed the _*Aluma-Series*_ to provide a cost effective alternative to the ordinary pumps currently out there. 

We at Envious Touch have always been innovators of adjustable suspensions with our use of Hydraulic Manifold blocks in the early 1990's, to our major advances in creating "Fast-Bag" setups in the mid 1990's, being the first to 3-Wheel and Hop on air in 1997, the first Air Bag setup featured in Lowrider Magazine as "Setup of the Month" (July '99), and now with our latest _*Aluma-Series*_ Hydraulic line :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## zc_delacruz

NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nickatina

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 26 2008, 09:21 PM~10264720
> *Here is our High-Line Series..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think "Envious Touch" for all your customizing needs
> *


Very nice ENVIOUS TOUCH doin' it big :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Say homie whats the ticket on this set-up as pictured?

Also could you do it in the reverse colors? i.e. the accents black & the rest chrome???


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Mar 27 2008, 03:03 PM~10269701
> *Very nice ENVIOUS TOUCH doin' it big :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Say homie whats the ticket on this set-up as pictured?
> 
> Also could you do it in the reverse colors? i.e. the accents black & the rest chrome???
> *


Our _*High-Line Series*_ is completely made to order... we can do any color combination, port configuration, and tank size you want... prices will vary depending on exact specifics of each order. Our _*Aluma-Series*_ is our affordable alternative with complete pumps starting at @ $380.00 :yes:


----------



## rag61

liking the all black


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 25 2008, 02:24 PM~10252634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Adels Available...
> *


*CAN YOU REPLACE THE BOLTS ON TOP WERE THE NUT SCREWS ON TO ?? I TOOK MINE TO GET POLISHED AND THEY DROPPED IT AND BROKE THE BOLT OFF. *


----------



## Hoss805

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 29 2008, 09:47 PM~10286599
> *CAN YOU REPLACE THE BOLTS ON TOP WERE THE NUT SCREWS ON TO ?? I TOOK MINE TO GET POLISHED AND THEY DROPPED IT AND BROKE THE BOLT OFF.
> *


Yeah, if you take the cap off the solenoid you can replace the posts (they are soldered on).


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 30 2008, 01:41 PM~10290036
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

*Pesco 280's back in stock and for sale...*


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 31 2008, 06:40 PM~10301569
> *Yeah, if you take the cap off the solenoid you can replace the posts (they are soldered on).
> *


*THNX !! *


----------



## Envious Touch

*A quick preview of what I'll be posting tonight...*








*OG Squares* :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

*Chrome Pesco's avaialble * :biggrin: 



















Professional disassembly and reassembly with show quality chrome and polishing...
Don’t settle for poor quality rebuilds or shortcuts like painted motors when you can have show quality setups from Envious Touch Auto :thumbsup:

We start with Beautiful NOS or Fully Rebuilt Pumps and then carefully disassemble them marking all parts for reassembly then send them on to our own polisher and plater. When we reassemble the pumps we check all serviceable parts and replace them like motor bearings.


----------



## Envious Touch

*I have four OG Adel Squares for sale right now...* :0 









*These are OG Squares and not reproductions... *









*Any of you that know what theses are you will also know how rare these are 
These are for sale as a complete set of 4 or in pairs of 2... these wont last long.*


----------



## ferns213

nice.....


----------



## grandson

some amazing looking stuff

:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 7 2008, 01:16 AM~10352817
> *I have four OG Adel Squares for sale right now... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are OG Squares and not reproductions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you that know what theses are you will also know how rare these are
> These are for sale as a complete set of 4 or in pairs of 2... these wont last long.
> *


The two Adel's on the right sold already... still have the two on the left :yes:


----------



## illstorm

I been leaning toward a clean street aircraft set-up. Those Chrome triple 777's are sick. Are pescos,adels,strata's Only for show are can you lay and play on street?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Apr 8 2008, 06:12 AM~10362337
> *I been leaning toward a clean street aircraft set-up. Those Chrome triple 777's are sick. Are pescos,adels,strata's Only for show are can you lay and play on street?
> *


Yup... Lay, Lift, & Lay :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D

very nice equipment.


----------



## illstorm

Which pump has the fastest response. and I keep 4 switches with a 2 pump set up?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Apr 8 2008, 10:23 PM~10369108
> *Which pump has the fastest response. and I keep 4 switches with a 2 pump set up?
> *


The Pesco 777 (1650psi) is higher pressure than a 280 (1400psi)... so a 777 would probably be a tad faster... you probably wouldnt even be able to tell by sight. And yes you can deffinately keep 4 switches with a 2-pump setup...


----------



## Envious Touch

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 7 2008, 01:16 AM~10352817
> *I have four OG Adel Squares for sale right now... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are OG Squares and not reproductions...
> *


All four Adels are sold... :yessad:


----------



## Envious Touch

*Baby Adels Available...
$100.00 each or $150.00 pair* :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 27 2008, 05:21 AM~10264720
> *Here is our High-Line Series... Our High Line setups are targeted to those customers wanting something above the rest and who are serious about competition.
> 
> Below is an example of what we at Envious Touch Auto are capable of... we can build you anything that you’ve been imagining, or we can think up and design something to blow your wildest ideas away!
> 
> The pump setup below is a 100% Billet Aluminum setup Anodized Black and adorned with Ball Mill accents. It also features Billet Aluminum Motor Casings and Ball Bearing End Caps like in our Aluma-Series Pumps and matching Adel Valves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think "Envious Touch" for all your customizing needs
> *


hello nice setup bro


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Apr 15 2008, 12:34 PM~10421733
> *hello nice setup bro
> *


Thanks man...
I'll get you those pictures of our Piston Pumps later tonight


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Apr 15 2008, 12:34 PM~10421733
> *hello nice setup bro
> *


Double :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Apr 15 2008, 12:34 PM~10421733
> *hello nice setup bro
> *


Here's a pic of our Piston Pumps... :biggrin: 









*Our piston pumps feature:*
-All Steel blocks, backing plates, and tanks
-Case hardened 3/8" hardware
-Triple orings on the piston
-Integrated fill valve in backing plate

These can be ordered in bare steel or plated black zink, clear zink (pictured), or chrome


----------



## Mr lowrider305

vary nice setup's


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

_*Think "Envious Touch" for all your customizing needs*_ 
[/quote]


DAMN that look good...


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 15 2008, 09:49 PM~10422709
> *Thanks man...
> I'll get you those pictures of our Piston Pumps later tonight
> *


 nice nice i am hit you upp soon


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 15 2008, 09:51 PM~10422727
> *Double  :biggrin:
> *


nice nice


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 16 2008, 07:56 AM~10427608
> *Here's a pic of our Piston Pumps...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our piston pumps feature:
> -All Steel blocks, backing plates, and tanks
> -Case hardened 3/8" hardware
> -Triple orings on the piston
> -Integrated fill valve in backing plate
> 
> These can be ordered in bare steel or plated black zink, clear zink (pictured), or chrome
> *


locking goood


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 16 2008, 07:56 AM~10427608
> *Here's a pic of our Piston Pumps...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our piston pumps feature:
> -All Steel blocks, backing plates, and tanks
> -Case hardened 3/8" hardware
> -Triple orings on the piston
> -Integrated fill valve in backing plate
> 
> These can be ordered in bare steel or plated black zink, clear zink (pictured), or chrome
> *


locking goood


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Apr 16 2008, 08:55 AM~10428626-->
> 
> 
> 
> vary nice setup's
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1usamotorsports.com_@Apr 16 2008, 09:00 AM~10428657
> *DAMN that look good...
> *


Thanks... we trying to keep bringing new show quality products to the market at affordable prices


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _*Think "Envious Touch" for all your customizing needs*_


DAMN that look good...
[/quote]


That looks so hot I wanna take the pantys of that hoe :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Envious Touch

*Got a few more 777's and 280's in stock...*



















Let me know if your interested... package deals for multiple item orders


----------



## Envious Touch

_*We not only sell Aircraft Parts, we can build complete setups for anyone...*_  

Here's a mock-up for a 2-Pump, 4-Dump Setup that we did for a customer... it consisted of 2-Pesco 777's, 4-Adel's, 4-#8 Checks, 2 Republic Slowdowns, and 2 A6 Tanks; all polished / chromed plated.










_Envious Touch for all your Lowriding needs_


----------



## Envious Touch

*I have an OG Pesco 777 from the notorious Palley's Supply Company where Lowriders used to go to get all their hydraulic needs back in the day... :0 This is a piece of history and a real prize for any aircraft collector  *










*I only have one of these available so let me know if you're interested... $400.00 obo*


----------



## eastside1989

sweet...


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 21 2008, 05:36 PM~10468857
> *I have an OG Pesco 777 from the notorious Palley's Supply Company where Lowriders used to go to get all their hydraulic needs back in the day...  :0  This is a piece of history and a real prize for any aircraft collector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one of these available so let me know if you're interested... $400.00 obo
> *


how much for just the stickers?





































j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

Dont forget to visit our _*Old School Hydraulics*_ website:








_*hydros.envioustouch.net*_


----------



## Envious Touch

Here's a link to a 48 Fleetline featured in Lowrider Magazine that we built a Pesco setup for  
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...lack/index.html


----------



## Envious Touch

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow24

TTT


----------



## white link 93

so you got any pics of the colored andoized aluma - pumps ?? green? maganta(pink)? colors available??


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@May 1 2008, 02:44 PM~10552897
> *so you got any pics of the colored andoized aluma - pumps ?? green? maganta(pink)? colors available??
> *


We can do any color you want in anodize and bright dip... all our _*Aluma-Series*_ parts are in raw or polished aluminum until we get the order and then they're anodized the color that the customer wants... I've done several setups in black and one in medium grey but haven't had any requests for anything wild yet... wanna be the first? :biggrin: 

Oh yeah... I just got a request for a 2-Pump _*Aluma Series*_ setup anodized Fawn/Champaign :0 I'll post pics if the customer lets me


----------



## white link 93

just might have to do somthing this is what i got now....









can you match that color(blocks ,dumps, backing plates ? seems like prohopper dont do it no more :uh: let me know!!!


----------



## pfccrider

> DAMN that look good...


That looks so hot I wanna take the pantys of that hoe :0 :0 :0 :0 
[/quote]


how much with out the squares?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@May 5 2008, 09:38 AM~10578213
> *just might have to do somthing this is what i got now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you match that color(blocks ,dumps, backing plates ? seems like prohopper dont do it no more :uh: let me know!!!
> *


Yeah we can do that same color and we can also do the motors to match :0 
we can do any color imaginable and we are the only company that has annodized motor casings so you can have a 100% annodized pump assembly


----------



## Envious Touch

> That looks so hot I wanna take the pantys of that hoe :0 :0 :0 :0


how much with out the squares?
[/quote]
Which one?


----------



## Envious Touch

Envious Touch Single pump / 72 Volts









*Envious Touch Equipped...* :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

Envious Touch Setup in 63 Impala custom built for Los Angeles NBA All-Star  




























_"Envious Touch the choice of Champions"_ :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 5 2008, 10:51 PM~10583691
> *Yeah we can do that same color and we can also do the motors to match  :0
> we can do any color imaginable and we are the only company that has annodized motor casings so you can have a 100% annodized pump assembly
> *



so you talkin the tank, motor, dumps, block, anodized green with chrome backing plates 
motor caps and rods?? how much we talkin ??? for a three pump setup?? a quote on just motor and tank anodized green?? you can pm the prices


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by white link 93+May 6 2008, 06:14 AM~10586558-->
> 
> 
> 
> so you talkin the tank, motor, dumps, block, anodized green with chrome backing plates
> motor caps and rods??[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we can Anodize the Backing plate, tank, block, motor, and ball bearing end cap, or any combination of anodize/chrome you want.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-white link 93_@May 6 2008, 06:14 AM~10586558
> * how much we talkin ???  for a three pump setup?? a quote on just motor and tank anodized green?? you can pm the prices
> *


Hit me up at the shop...

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-6203


----------



## biggboy

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 21 2008, 05:35 PM~10468850
> *We not only sell Aircraft Parts, we can build complete setups for anyone...
> 
> Here's a mock-up for a 2-Pump, 4-Dump Setup that we did for a customer... it consisted of 2-Pesco 777's, 4-Adel's, 4-#8 Checks, 2 Republic Slowdowns, and 2 A6 Tanks; all polished / chromed plated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envious Touch for all your Lowriding needs
> *


would u please pm me the cost on a setup like this..thank you.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@May 6 2008, 10:34 AM~10588179
> *would u please pm me the cost on a setup like this..thank you.
> *


Did you want just one pump or a pair... plain like in the picture or chrome as stated... you're looking at @ $1100 as pictured

Give me a call at the shop  

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-6203


----------



## Beanerking1

those baby adels are they good just for street play or more for show? i don't have a hopper but i like to play in the street. would it hold up to they abuse. i have an italian dump now would it compare to it or better.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 6 2008, 10:48 AM~10588283
> *those baby adels are they good just for street play or more for show? i don't have a hopper but i like to play in the street. would it hold up to they abuse. i have an italian dump now would it compare to it or better.
> *


The Baby Adel's are good for lock, lay, and play as well as a little bunny hopping but no real hopping... they're also good for rear pumps if you have a square in the front. They will not handle as much abuse as an itialian will...


----------



## Envious Touch

Double :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 6 2008, 10:41 AM~10588236
> *Did you want just one pump or a pair... plain like in the picture or chrome as stated... you're looking at @ $1100 as pictured
> 
> Give me a call at the shop
> 
> Nicky
> Envious Touch Auto
> (562) 244-6203
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thankyou..


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 6 2008, 09:53 AM~10588311
> *The Baby Adel's are good for lock, lay, and play as well as a little bunny hopping but no real hopping... they're also good for rear pumps if you have a square in the front. They will not handle as much abuse as an itialian will...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh i see, they look real nice though. i will just have to upgrade to a full square.
thanks for the info. good looking out. when i upgrade i might get 2 of the babies for the ass end  :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow24

Nicky I got the dumps today, very nice thank you... I want some pescos now, hook it up homie...


----------



## pfccrider

> how much with out the squares?


Which one?
[/quote]


the black whammy set up


----------



## Envious Touch

> Which one?


the black whammy set up
[/quote]
Between $1,300 to $1,500/complete depending on port cofiguation, machining, gear options, etc.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@May 6 2008, 06:55 PM~10592818
> *Nicky I got the dumps today, very nice thank you... I want some pescos now, hook it up homie...
> *


What you need 777's or 280's... don't worry homie, you know I'll hook you up :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

_*TTT......*_ :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

Dont forget to visit our _*Old School Hydraulics*_ website:
_*hydros.envioustouch.net*_


----------



## MR.LAC

What's up Nick.... How is every thing homie?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 8 2008, 11:38 PM~10613519
> *What's up Nick.... How is every thing homie?
> *


What up man... you've been missing for a while :biggrin: 
Give me a call when you get a chance


----------



## brn2ridelo

how much for this minus the dumps but the black in a mint green
with no ports on top and no ports on the front side just on the back








also how much for blocks like this only blocks


----------



## brn2ridelo

pm me a quote


----------



## lowlow24

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 8 2008, 10:24 PM~10612916
> *TTT......  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I guess you got a few huh?? PM me a price for 4 777's.....


----------



## undr8ed

Ever find those blank blocks? :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo+May 9 2008, 12:49 AM~10613848-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for this minus the dumps but the black in a mint green
> with no ports on top and no ports on the front side just on the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *@ $1300/complete with motors, gears and everything*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-brn2ridelo_@May 9 2008, 12:49 AM~10613848
> *also how much for blocks like this  only blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*For blocks only $95.00/ea with regular tank bolt holes...*

But I can make those same square whammy setups and single squares too, here are individual prices...

*Square whammy $750.00/ea
Square single $650/ea*


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@May 9 2008, 09:56 AM~10615543
> *Ever find those blank blocks?  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I have some standard and fat blanks now... let me know when you're ready and we'll knock those out for you


----------



## Envious Touch

TTT :wave:


----------



## Envious Touch

_*Another Envious Touch creation *_:biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

Envious Touch show quality setups :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 9 2008, 09:29 AM~10615773
> *@ $1300/complete with motors, gears and everything
> For blocks only $95.00/ea with regular tank bolt holes...
> 
> But I can make those same square whammy setups and single squares too, here are individual prices...
> 
> Square whammy $750.00/ea
> Square single $650/ea
> *


how do i go about buying the blocks now
also a quote on a complete basic whammy setup with these blocks
round whammy tank not square


----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 16 2008, 10:14 PM~10674276
> *how do i go about buying the blocks now
> also a quote on a complete basic whammy setup with these blocks
> round whammy tank not square
> *


Easy... give me a call at the shop :biggrin: 

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-6203


----------



## Envious Touch

_*I just got another Pesco EQ in stock like the one pictured below but green in color...*_
_*$250.00 obo*_



















:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Envious Touch

_Got some more goodies in...._ :biggrin: 



















*Pesco Rooster's now available*


----------



## Envious Touch

*Also got some Filters in many different sizes* :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

_and the best for last..._










*I got about 12 NOS Stratopower Pumpheads available* :0 :0 :0


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 22 2008, 04:09 PM~10713836
> *Got some more goodies in....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesco Rooster's now available
> *



How much?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@May 22 2008, 03:36 PM~10714067
> *How much?
> *


PM sent


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 22 2008, 05:42 PM~10714493
> *PM sent
> *



:0


----------



## firme64impala

Can you PM me prices for the Roosters and the NOS Stratopower pump heads. Thanks...


----------



## BumpCity

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 22 2008, 01:09 PM~10713836
> *Got some more goodies in....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesco Rooster's now available
> *


How much ?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by jcd_@May 24 2008, 01:21 AM~10726271
> *Can you PM me prices for the Roosters and the NOS Stratopower pump heads. Thanks...
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BumpCity_@May 26 2008, 10:40 PM~10742681
> *How much ?
> *


PM Sent...


----------



## vinylfreek

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 22 2008, 03:09 PM~10713836
> *Got some more goodies in....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesco Rooster's now available
> *


How much???


----------



## single_pump

how much for a 2 pump set. one piston pump to the front and a street pump to the front???


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by jcd_@May 24 2008, 01:21 AM~10726271
> *Can you PM me prices for the Roosters and the NOS Stratopower pump heads. Thanks...
> *



X2


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@May 31 2008, 03:28 PM~10778542
> *how much for a 2 pump set. one piston pump to the front and a street pump to the front???
> *


Do you want a piston with steel block and backing plate or aluminum? also do you want Adel's or Italian's?

It's best to give me a call at the shop for setups since there's alot of options that impact cost.

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-6203


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@May 31 2008, 04:00 PM~10778658
> *X2
> *


Sorry man; the Roosters are all gone :yessad: I only had 4 of them and they went pretty quick...

The Stratapower Pumps are $300/ea or $500/pair but I only have 2 left right now


----------



## Envious Touch

*$1,100.00*[/i]_* for everything.*_


----------



## Envious Touch

*$2,150.00*[/i] _*for everything.*_


----------



## Envious Touch

TTT :wave:


----------



## MR.*512*

*HERE'S MY POLISHED ADEL'S , DO YOU BY ANY CHANCE SELL THE CAP ?? THEY DROPPED THE DUMP WHEN THEY WERE POLISHING IT AND BROKE ONE OF THE STUD'S .THNX !!*


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 3 2008, 08:00 PM~10791444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S MY POLISHED ADEL'S , DO YOU BY ANY CHANCE SELL THE CAP ?? THEY DROPPED THE DUMP WHEN THEY WERE POLISHING IT AND BROKE ONE OF THE STUD'S .THNX !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They look clean man :thumbsup: but to answer your question, no i don't have any caps at this moment...


----------



## lowlow24

Envious check your pms homie just a quick question about some parts...


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 3 2008, 09:09 PM~10792957
> *They look clean man  :thumbsup: but to answer your question, no i don't have any caps at this moment...
> *


*COOL !! SEND ME A PM IF YOU EVER COME ACROSS SOME CAPS !! THNX ! *


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Jun 4 2008, 11:23 AM~10796355
> *Envious check your pms homie just a quick question about some parts...
> *


PM sent homie


----------



## Rollinaround

TO THE TOP


----------



## Envious Touch

_*BUMP!*_


----------



## Envious Touch

Envious Touch phrase of the day: _*"Pesco Fan Motors"*_ :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

pics or it didnt happen.......


----------



## royalts-car-club

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 2 2008, 12:10 PM~10997932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUMP!
> *


clean homie


----------



## 206ness

Bobby Mac says thanks for filling some gaps left by the old 280's


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 2 2008, 08:22 PM~11000981
> *pics or it didnt happen.......
> *


Pics coming... you need some? :biggrin: 

Right now I'm mixing _ _ _ _ _ and motors to get some pesco hoping action...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Jul 2 2008, 08:25 PM~11001000
> *clean homie
> *


Thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 2 2008, 10:21 PM~11002020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobby Mac says thanks for filling some gaps left by the old 280's
> *


No Problem... Anytime  

BTW them 777's look great in there :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

for sale or trade :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:nono:


----------



## MR.LAC

:angry: Keep it on the Down low.... Nick :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

TED TOLD ME ABOUT THAT CONFIGURATION. NICE.....LOVIN IT NICK!!!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank+Jul 3 2008, 12:42 AM~11003174-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nono:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@Jul 3 2008, 01:30 AM~11003403
> *:angry: Keep it on the Down low.... Nick :twak: :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Lac and Spank :wave: 
Dont worry no one will figure it out  it's not that simple... you know me better than that. :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 3 2008, 09:37 AM~11004662
> *TED TOLD ME ABOUT THAT CONFIGURATION. NICE.....LOVIN IT NICK!!!
> *


It's different than Ted's... :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 2 2008, 11:54 AM~10780250
> *Sale this week only $1650.00[/i]* :0 :0 :0
> Upgrade the 2 baby Adels to 2 chrome Adel Squares for $450.00 total


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 3 2008, 08:50 AM~11004746
> *Whats up Lac and Spank :wave:
> Dont worry no one will figure it out    it's not that simple... you know me better than that.  :biggrin:
> *



wass up that 63 sick clean homie


----------



## Envious Touch

:biggrin:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=160259048303


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 8 2008, 01:07 AM~11035390
> *:biggrin:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=160259048303
> *


Bump!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

Got some baby Adel on ebay right now :biggrin: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=160259555010


----------



## pinche chico

ttt for some good deals? hey nick do you sell pump motors homie?


----------



## 65chevyman

love the anodized parts


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jul 9 2008, 02:56 AM~11044453
> *ttt for some good deals? hey nick do you sell pump motors homie?
> *


Not by themselves but I do sell them with a complete pump assembly...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Jul 9 2008, 12:36 PM~11046696
> *love the anodized parts
> *


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic

do you have any candles for the hydro-aires? ROUND DUMP. #8 port


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 3 2008, 10:09 AM~11004831
> *Sale this week only $1650.00 :0  :0  :0
> Upgrade the 2 baby Adels to 2 chrome Adel Squares for $450.00 total
> *



square chinas? or polished ogs?


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

777s are sure hard to move right now....especially chrome ones..good luck ese.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 10 2008, 12:16 AM~11052810
> *square chinas? or polished ogs?
> *


Square Americans... the only chinas I sell are wheels


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 10 2008, 12:20 AM~11052849
> *777s are sure hard to move right now....especially chrome ones..good luck ese.
> *


They move quicker than 280's... I sold 14 777's in the past month and only two 280's... chrome ones move but not everyone has the money... most my chrome ones have gone to Japan, I dont think I've sold any chromes in the U.S. ever.


----------



## Mr Impala

post pics of the break down of the pumps and rebuilds would be interesting to see!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 10 2008, 12:27 PM~11055889
> *post pics of the break down of the pumps and rebuilds would be interesting to see!
> *


No "how to" pics... trying to keep the secrets to myself :biggrin: 
JK... na... I never really take pics... there are people on here and local customers that have sat a watched me work on these and other things...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 8 2008, 10:12 PM~11042862
> *Got some baby Adel on ebay right now  :biggrin:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=160259555010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*Going to Japan*_ :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

Dont sleep on these Chrome Pesco 777's... they're almost at reserve :0 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=160259048303


----------



## Envious Touch

_*BUMP!!!*_


----------



## HustlerSpank

lol
3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HustlerSpank, BLVDBROUGHAM, Rollinaround


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jul 14 2008, 09:16 PM~11088739
> *lol
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: HustlerSpank, BLVDBROUGHAM, Rollinaround
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 12 2008, 10:13 PM~11074744
> *Dont sleep on these Chrome Pesco 777's... they're almost at reserve  :0
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=160259048303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*Less than 2 1/2 Hours left...*_ :yessad: hno:


----------



## Envious Touch

Almost over :0


----------



## MISTER ED

whats a good f.b.s.s system not too expensive.. thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

MISTER ED[/i]@Jul 15 2008 said:


>


----------



## MISTER ED

Envious Touch[/i]@Jul 15 2008 said:


> [/b]



BEAUTIFUL I'LL CHECK YOU OUT SOON......


----------



## JROCK

Envious Touch[/i]@Jul 15 2008 said:


> [/b]


HOW MUCH FOR THE DELTA DUMPS AND HOW MUCH FOR THE ADEL DUMPS? ILKE TO ADEL DUMPS BUT WOULD BE OPEN TO GET LESS EXPENSIVE DUMPS WITH THE ADEL LOOK. {AND I'M NOT HOPPIN}.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank+Jul 14 2008, 09:16 PM~11088739-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: HustlerSpank, BLVDBROUGHAM, Rollinaround
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Envious Touch_@Jul 14 2008, 10:26 PM~11089659
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 12 2008, 09:49 PM~10154478
> *Ok... so our mid-line pumps are our Aluma Series Pumps.
> These are all aluminum, unlike any other company the complete pump assembly is aluminum (Aluminum Back Plate, Tank, Block, Motor Casing, and Motor Ball Bering End Cap).... :scrutinize:    Yup you read that right... ALUMINUM MOTOR CASINGS  :0  :0  :0
> 
> So for the first time ever you can have an all Anodized, 100% Aluminum Pump... and they can be ordered in almost any color imaginable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again Envious Touch Stepping up the game  :thumbsup:
> *


How much whammy configured? Chrome rod sleeves and bolts with chromed blocks and chromed motor end caps, and Chromed oversized Oil Cap? Motors & Tanks are black.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 18 2008, 06:44 PM~11123602
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE DELTA DUMPS AND HOW MUCH FOR THE ADEL DUMPS? ILKE TO ADEL DUMPS BUT WOULD BE OPEN TO GET LESS EXPENSIVE DUMPS WITH THE ADEL LOOK. {AND I'M NOT HOPPIN}.
> *


Delta style (Actually Italian) $65.00/ea
Adel (Plain Finish) $295.00/ea

Sorry but I don't have or sell any dumps that look like Adel's that are not Adel's.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 19 2008, 12:17 PM~11127315
> *How much whammy configured? Chrome rod sleeves and bolts with chromed blocks and chromed motor end caps, and Chromed oversized Oil Cap?  Motors & Tanks are black.
> *


@ $600.00 to $700.00 depending on port size and configuration...


----------



## Envious Touch

cough.. BUMP cough... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 21 2008, 12:42 PM~11138732
> *@ $600.00 to $700.00 depending on port size and configuration...
> *


Complete kit with four super duty Adex's custom polished valve body and black and polished candle.


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 27 2008, 11:20 PM~11193701
> *Complete kit with four super duty Adex's custom polished valve body and black and polished candle.
> *


If you're seriouse, hit me up tomorrow... I'll PM you my number


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 12 2008, 08:13 PM~11074744
> *Dont sleep on these Chrome Pesco 777's... they're almost at reserve  :0
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=160259048303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmmmmmm those are nice ....I guess i can dream :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

_*Weather its Stock...









Street...









or Show...









Envious Touch... we gots you covered!*_ :biggrin: 













:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

BUMP!!! :tongue:


----------



## HustlerSpank

to the top


----------



## Envious Touch

_*SOLD!!!</span>
<img src=\'http://www.angelfire.com/crazy/cadillackings/images/PHCompDump.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Pro Hopper G-Force II Pump Head #11 $70/ea with FREE Blow-Proof Seal and Pressure O-Ring. :0 
<img src=\'http://www.angelfire.com/crazy/cadillackings/images/GForce11a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Pro Hopper Pro-X Pump Head #11 <span style=\'color:red\'>$60/ea with FREE Blow-Proof Seal and Pressure O-Ring. :0 












:thumbsup:*_


----------



## Guest

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

*Envious Touch Hydraulics...*
_*Simply the Best in Show, Quality, and Performance!!! Made in the USA*_ :thumbsup: 









*Pump Blocks Starting at $85.00 ea.*
*Aluminum Blocks available in: Plain Finish, Polished, Chrome, Anodize, or Gold.
*Steel Blocks available in: Plain Finish, Zink, Chrome, or Gold.


----------



## Envious Touch

*Envious Touch Hydraulics...*
_*Simply the Best in Show, Quality, and Performance!!! Made in the USA*_ :thumbsup: 









*Double Pressure Blocks Available*
*Aluminum Blocks available in: Plain Finish, Polished, Chrome, Anodize, or Gold.


----------



## Envious Touch

*Envious Touch Hydraulics...*
_*Simply the Best in Show, Quality, and Performance!!! Made in the USA*_ :thumbsup: 

_Why are Envious Touch Hydraulic products simply the best?
Because the details that we put into the design and finish of all our products!_

*Double drilled motor bolt holes (standard on all our blocks).*
Now you can have your motor posts pointed the same direction on tank to tank installs or whammy setups.

*High Flow Pressure Ports (standard on all our single pressure blocks).*
Our pressure ports are drilled specifically to maximize pressure and reduce any flow restiction from the pump head... alot of other companys drill and tap a 1/2" port long enough to put your fitting into the block and then 3/8" the rest of the way. Our 1/2" blocks are drilled 1/2" all the way down to the pressure output of the pumphead.










:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

TTT :|


----------



## Envious Touch

_*Still Available!!!</span>*_  

*Pro Hopper G-Force II Pump Head #11 $70/ea* with FREE Blow-Proof Seal and Pressure O-Ring. :0 
<img src=\'http://www.angelfire.com/crazy/cadillackings/images/GForce11a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*Pro Hopper Pro-X Pump Head #11 <span style=\'color:red\'>$60/ea* with FREE Blow-Proof Seal and Pressure O-Ring. :0 









_**All parts are brand new... never used!*_


----------



## Envious Touch

_*SALE SALE SALE SALE SALE SALE SALE SALE SALE SALE :biggrin:*_


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

how much for 3 gold blocks? any pics? what other gold parts u got?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Aug 4 2008, 12:07 PM~11254680
> *how much for 3 gold blocks? any pics? what other gold parts u got?
> *


1/2" Center Press 24K Gold Block $120.00/ea
We can Gold plate any of our products... I dont have any pics of gold hydro parts but I do have a pic of our gold work on wire wheels...








You can see that our gold is 24K and full of color unlike other places that use 14K which looks yellowish.


----------



## NOTORIOUS68

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 4 2008, 08:54 AM~11253955
> *SALE SALE SALE SALE SALE SALE SALE SALE SALE SALE  :biggrin:
> *


*


LOOKS REALLY GOOD *


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 26 2008, 10:21 PM~10264720
> *Here is our High-Line Series... Our High Line setups are targeted to those customers wanting something above the rest and who are serious about competition.
> 
> Below is an example of what we at Envious Touch Auto are capable of... we can build you anything that you’ve been imagining, or we can think up and design something to blow your wildest ideas away!
> 
> The pump setup below is a 100% Billet Aluminum setup Anodized Black and adorned with Ball Mill accents. It also features Billet Aluminum Motor Casings and Ball Bearing End Caps like in our Aluma-Series Pumps and matching Adel Valves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think "Envious Touch" for all your customizing needs
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Aug 4 2008, 04:51 PM~11257362
> *LOOKS REALLY GOOD
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 4 2008, 10:54 AM~11253955
> *Only 2 available at this price!!! $500.00 :0 :0 :0*


----------



## ALTERED ONES

LOOKING GOOD!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

_*We letting the Gorilla out the cage!!!*_

*The “Top Dog” in the Pesco lineup and the pump that will revolutionize the Aircraft Game!*









_*Taking orders NOW!!!*_









The only Aircraft pump that will get you inches, respect, and comes with its own fans. :0 
(Pun intended... fans) :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 9 2008, 12:26 AM~11299416
> *We letting the Gorilla out the cage!!!
> 
> The “Top Dog” in the Pesco lineup and the pump that will revolutionize the Aircraft Game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking orders NOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only Aircraft pump that will get you inches, respect, and comes with its own fans.  :0
> (Pun intended... fans)  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 
How much??????


----------



## MR.LAC

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 9 2008, 01:26 AM~11299416
> *We letting the Gorilla out the cage!!!
> 
> The “Top Dog” in the Pesco lineup and the pump that will revolutionize the Aircraft Game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking orders NOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only Aircraft pump that will get you inches, respect, and comes with its own fans.  :0
> (Pun intended... fans)  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: specs please.

also, nick. Just because it has a fan......awwww. man. I got the shits, I'll be right back. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Aug 9 2008, 07:41 PM~11302989
> *:0  :0
> How much??????
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 9 2008, 09:53 PM~11303723
> *:dunno: specs please.
> 
> also, nick. Just because it has a fan......awwww. man. I got the shits, I'll be right back. :biggrin:
> *


Specs: 24 VDC / 4.50 GPM / 2400 PSI


----------



## HustlerSpank

yeeeaaaahhh :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 10 2008, 06:28 PM~11308396
> *Specs: 24 VDC / 4.50 GPM / 2400 PSI
> *


  
LOOKS GOOD...


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 10 2008, 05:22 PM~11308352
> *PM Sent
> *


----------



## Envious Touch

$1,100.00 for everything.[/b][/i]
_*Add $90.00 for 2-Wittaker Valves or $150.00 for 2-Baby Adel's*_


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 11 2008, 12:01 PM~11314559
> *$1,100.00 for everything.*[/i]
> _*Add $90.00 for 2-Wittaker Valves or $150.00 for 2-Baby Adel's*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


GOOD PRICE , WHAT ABOUT 2 777 PACKAGE DEALS.


----------



## lone star

i pm'd you about the powder coated wammy setup. maybe the pm got lost along the way, id like more info on it. thanks.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2008, 08:14 PM~11318886
> *i pm'd you about the powder coated wammy setup.  maybe the pm got lost along the way, id like more info on it. thanks.
> *


Give me a call tomorrow... (562)244-0554


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Aug 11 2008, 06:56 PM~11318076
> *GOOD PRICE , WHAT ABOUT 2  777 PACKAGE DEALS.
> *


Same price... your choice


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 8 2008, 11:26 PM~11299416
> *"Gorilla fist" Pesco's are the shit!
> 
> </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:*


----------



## JasonJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

do you have any monster greens?????


----------



## Envious Touch

_*Brand new Republic Zig Zags... female, female*_ :0 
These are the real deal! Original female/female Zig Zags... not cut like other people do :biggrin: :0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 14 2008, 12:14 AM~11340314
> *Brand new Republic Zig Zags... female, female $75.00/ea  :0
> These are the real deal! Original female/female Zig Zags... not cut like other people do  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


#6? either way thats a great deal.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 14 2008, 10:11 AM~11341943
> *#6? either way thats a great deal.
> *


Yup Large #6's... not the small ones everyone is used to seeing, thats what I had the $20 bill next to them so you can see the size. The best part about these is that they can handle more pressure than the regular #8's and the small #6's because the walls are thicker


----------



## HustlerSpank

this fuckers are bad 



> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 14 2008, 12:14 AM~11340314
> *Brand new Republic Zig Zags... female, female $75.00/ea  :0
> These are the real deal! Original female/female Zig Zags... not cut like other people do  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 13 2008, 10:24 AM~11332818
> *do you have any monster greens?????
> *


Yea, I got a pair of 12's coming in next week


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 14 2008, 03:23 PM~11345741
> *Yea, I got a pair of 12's coming in next week
> *



 lmk homie thats what i need is a pair of 12's


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 14 2008, 01:14 AM~11340314
> *Brand new Republic Zig Zags... female, female  :0
> These are the real deal! Original female/female Zig Zags... not cut like other people do  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*These might be gone...*_ hno:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 14 2008, 08:05 PM~11347105
> *Those are good for cutting(tapping) homie.
> JUST LIKE MY #10 ZIGZAGS(which you can cut and tap to what ever size you want,    ).
> *


Why would you cut and tap a female #6??? when your return lines are almost always #6??? :uh: :dunno: 
Build some setups and learn


----------



## HustlerSpank

like them zig zags homie


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 14 2008, 04:41 PM~11346380
> *These might be gone...  hno:
> *


*Nah! there gone!!!*


----------



## HustlerSpank

:angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 14 2008, 11:03 PM~11349280
> *Nah! there gone!!!
> *


----------



## Johnny562

PM me ur address...I wanna stop by and see what you guys have.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 15 2008, 05:48 PM~11354376
> *PM me ur address...I wanna stop by and see what you guys have.
> *


Hit me up tomorrow (562) 244-0554 I have two locations... the warehouse off Workman Mill Road... and our vehicle lot on Venice & Hauser in L.A. I'm usually running around so its best to call me, plus I dont leave all my aircraft stuff at the shop only the new stuff


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 14 2008, 01:14 AM~11340314
> *Brand new Republic Zig Zags... female, female  :0
> These are the real deal! Original female/female Zig Zags... not cut like other people do  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*SOLD... SOLD... SOLD!!!*_ :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround

heres one I build and am doing right now.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 18 2008, 12:48 AM~11369703
> *heres one I build and am doing right now.   POST SOME OF YOUR AIRCRAFT INSTALLS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sorry dont have any pics... but you can open up many Lowrider magazines or Japanese Lowrider magazines to see my work or my name... try here: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...lack/index.html  

Keep up that good welding on them tanks :thumbsup: what do you call that technique... birdshit? :biggrin: 
Well I guess it matches the paint technique in the trunk... orange peal :0 





And although its not an aircraft setup...
I'm pretty sure this setup I did almost 2-years ago kills anything you could ever think of, dream, or build... hands down!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Aug 14 2008, 08:05 PM~11347105-->
> 
> 
> 
> Those are good for cutting(tapping) homie.
> JUST LIKE MY #10 ZIGZAGS(which you can cut and tap to what ever size you want,    ).
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Envious [email protected] 14 2008, 09:53 PM~11348220
> *Why would you cut and tap a female #6??? when your return lines are almost always #6???  :uh:  :dunno:
> Build some setups and learn
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Aug 18 2008, 12:48 AM~11369703
> *heres one I build and am doing right now.   POST SOME OF YOUR AIRCRAFT INSTALLS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh and by the way, you never answered my question...
Why in the hell would you cut and tap a female #6 zigzag for??? really I just want to know your logic behind that comment...


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 18 2008, 06:12 PM~11375542
> *I DIDNT WELD IT, BUT I'LL LET MY HOMIE KNOW YOU LIKE HIS WELDS
> ...KEEP CHECKIN MY THREAD FOR UPDATES AS ALWAYS...OH, AND I LIKED THE BIGGER 6 ZAGS, I JUST SEEN SOME PEOPLE I KNOW TAP EM LARGER.
> ...I GOT #6 FEMALE/FEMALES FOR SALE AND #10 MALE/MALE FOR SALE ALL DAY LONG !!!!!</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:green\'>_*Thats about all you know is what you seen*_  

_*And aint nobody gonna go buy your overpriced priced equipment when they can buy direct from me *_ :biggrin: :0


----------



## HustlerSpank

:burn:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 18 2008, 09:07 PM~11377990
> *YOU FORGOT YOUR REPLY OF $1250 EACH
> *



he told me 1000 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 18 2008, 10:03 PM~11377921
> *Never hurts to price check.
> 
> doubt you got half the stuff I got homie. SEEING THAT YOU SOLD YOU LAST 3 LARGER ZIGZAGS. LOL...GOT ANY NOS HYDROAIRES FOR SALE? :biggrin:
> JUST BECAUSE YOU GOT SOME NICE PESCOS WITH FANS DOESNT MAKE YOU THE SHIT. AND CHROME PARTS DON'T SELL TOOO FAST SO KEEP IT "OG". :thumbsup:
> 
> I'MA SIT BACK NOW AND WATCH YOU SELL YOUR STUFF.
> *


Yes still in the wrapper $600.00/ea


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Aug 18 2008, 08:07 PM~11377990-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU FORGOT YOUR REPLY OF $1250 EACH
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Aug 18 2008, 09:24 PM~11379045
> *he told me 1000  :0  :biggrin:
> *












Good deal for you fellas.

I'm getting them let's just say very CHEAP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

What up NIck? Did you like those VERY rare pescos you seen earlier? HUH? LOL!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 18 2008, 11:31 PM~11379114
> *DO THEY COME WITH PALLEYS STICKERS..LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> MY NOS ONES ARE $450
> *


Do the come rust filled for no extra charge like your other parts that sat in water or outside for years :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 18 2008, 11:34 PM~11379144
> *What up NIck? Did you like those VERY rare pescos you seen earlier? HUH? LOL!
> *


Yup... still thinking about them :biggrin: they keep rollingaround in my head :0


----------



## MR.LAC

MoFo are dropping NUCLEAR BOMS like its Hiroshima.... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 18 2008, 11:38 PM~11379188
> *MoFo are dropping NUCLEAR BOMS like its Hiroshima.... :0  :cheesy:
> *


Its kinda like that kid in elementary school that nobody likes but they just don't get it :nosad: :happysad:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 18 2008, 09:41 PM~11379223
> *Its kinda like that kid in elementary school that nobody likes but they just don't get it  :nosad:  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 18 2008, 10:43 PM~11379246
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x 13 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 18 2008, 11:42 PM~11379242
> *LOL
> 
> THEN WHY YOU THINK ABOUT ME ALL THE TIME? :loco:
> *


Who's in who's topic... and who calls me all the time asking where I get my parts... I aint ever called you once in my life


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 18 2008, 09:41 PM~11379230
> *I WILL BE VERY SOON HOMIE..... VERY SOON.  PLUS MORE.
> 
> --->YOU GUYS KNOW THIS BY NOW.   :biggrin:
> *


The funny thing is about 2 1/2 year ago, I was talking about these Pesco pumps w/ the fans that you are capable to hop on them..... :biggrin: 

You said I did know what I was talking about but, Now you want a piece of the of the pie! that's cool.  

Unfortunately other homies on here know what I was talking about and now they have these. What you like call "NICE" pumps wee like to call them *Gorilla fist* Pesco pumps...


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 18 2008, 10:49 PM~11379304
> *....I GUESS YOU GOTTA SUCK SOMEONES WEENIE FOR PARTS CUZ THAT JOKE WAS NOT ALL THAT FUNNY. :dunno:
> *


sabes que you fucking wood,mother fuckers have gave me shit ese,why?Because I am true to the lifestyle,not an outsider like you.Been on the up and up ALL my life........PUTO!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 18 2008, 11:51 PM~11379321
> *...YOU INVITED ME IN.  I CALLED YOU ONCE. SORRY BRO, I DIDNT THINK I WOULD GET MYSELF "STUCK IN YOUR HEAD". :biggrin:
> *


Youv'e called me more than once and don't lie :nono:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 18 2008, 09:55 PM~11379346
> *Youv'e called me more than once and don't lie  :nono:
> *
















:burn:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 18 2008, 09:49 PM~11379304
> *....I SUCK SOMEONES WEENIE FOR PARTS CUZ
> *


Manoso. You got bad habits EsE! Living so close to the Capital of **** (San Fransisco) :scrutinize:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 18 2008, 10:58 PM~11379369
> *:0  :thumbsdown:  :twak:
> *


serio,flip your cola into your culo and leave already,your a motherfucking joke esa...


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 18 2008, 10:00 PM~11379374
> *I'D LIKE TO GET SOME TO TRY OUT MY DAMN SELF.   WHY THE FUCK YOU CALL THEM GORILLA FIST?
> *


Cause it looks like a mutha fuck'n black gorilla fist.


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 18 2008, 11:52 PM~11379327
> *WE CAN FINISH THIS ON A PM LEVEL?
> *


Honestly homie... I don't need to finish this on a PM level... I don't even want to talk to you... thats why I never call you, PM you , or nothing... I don't need you homie... I dont need to pick your brain for ideas, I don't need to ask where you get your parts... I don't think there is anyone on this site that really needs you home and thats real spit!  

See what you dont know about me is I've been doing this since I was a kid, I was raised with this lifestyle and its in my blood... I can imagine and create hydraulic systems that you could never and I think the only bad thing I've heard people say about me in here and in the wheel forum is: "envious touch has cheap prices"... I don't like to rape people and I wont fill my inventory with rusty crap! every thing I sell is beautiful! I only sell things that catch my eye and if I don't like it for myself I wont offer it to my customers


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 18 2008, 10:01 PM~11379386
> *:0  WHOA... YOU GUYS LIVE CLOSE TO EACH OTHER- WHATS REALLY GOING ON...
> 
> ....GORILLA FISTING?  HMMMMMM. :biggrin:
> *


Oh! I see what you CHEERLEADER LIKE TO CALL IT OUT UP THERE.


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 18 2008, 10:06 PM~11379412
> *Honestly homie... I don't need to finish this on a PM level... I don't even want to talk to you... thats why I never call you, PM you , or nothing... I don't need you homie... I dont need to pick your brain for ideas, I don't need to ask where you get your parts... I don't think there is anyone on this site that really needs you home and thats real spit!
> 
> See what you dont know about me is I've been doing this since I was a kid, I was raised with this lifestyle and its in my blood... I can imagine and create hydraulic systems that you could never  and I think the only bad thing I've heard people say about me in here and in the wheel forum is: "envious touch has cheap prices"... I don't like to rape people and I wont fill my inventory with rusty crap! every thing I sell is beautiful! I only sell things that catch my eye and if I don't like it for myself I wont offer it to my customers
> *


X13

THAT'S RIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 18 2008, 10:10 PM~11379434
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...AND WHO ARE THE CHEERLEADERS....LOL. LAC ARE YOU ON MY SIDE NOW? HAHAHAHA
> *


NAH! THIS SHIT IS ALL FUNNY AND AMUSING TO ME. :nicoderm:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 18 2008, 11:15 PM~11379463
> *RUSTY CRAP HUH.....COME BY MY SHOP.   HAND PICK THROUGH MY RUSTY CRAP. MOST OF YOU GUYS ON THIS THREAD ARE JEALOUS OF MY FINDS AND DONT CARE TO PAY WHAT I ASK. I'VE SOLD 100S OF PARTS..YET ONLY 2 OR 3 PEOPLE HAVE BITCHED....THATS PRETTY GOOD.
> *


pinche chavala,you dont have a shop.....


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 18 2008, 10:27 PM~11379081
> *Yes still in the wrapper $600.00/ea
> *


Can you post some pics. Are the ports close together or apart?


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 9 2008, 12:26 AM~11299416
> *We letting the Gorilla out the cage!!!
> 
> The “Top Dog” in the Pesco lineup and the pump that will revolutionize the Aircraft Game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking orders NOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only Aircraft pump that will get you inches, respect, and comes with its own fans.  :0
> (Pun intended... fans)  :biggrin:
> *


Can someone please school me on these. As far as specs, how do these compare to the other Pesco pumps in frequent use? What model are they? "Gorilla Fist" I assume is a slang name.


----------



## Hydros

I sort of left LIL just because of BS like this. You guys burning fellow Lowriders and trying to get rich selling aircraft parts is small time.

I can't waste my time buying and selling for chump change. I'd only do it to share with fellow Lowriders, again if I had the time.

Proof is I sell parts for less and I post all the part numbers I can. Sad to say , some of you aircraft parts sellers are also trying to make a name for yourself in regards to being a part of Lowriding history. 

Growing up, my mommy and daddy did not have a lot of cash that allowed me to devote 100% of my time with Lowriding. This statement is going to piss a lot of people off, but think about it, those that were big shots then and are now big shots had the help from their parents that had money. You sellers most likely never went to bed without having a meal. You sellers had it made because of your mom and pops. Take away your parents and you'd be a nobody.

No ones is that big or bad selling old aircraft parts, but then again, who is buying your high priced parts, maybe other mommas boys.

Name any one of the Top dogs related to the history of Lowriding that depended on food stamps to get by.


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 19 2008, 06:04 AM~11380197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass..... :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 19 2008, 02:28 AM~11379862
> *Can you post some pics. Are the ports close together or apart?
> *


Will do.. they're closed port #8's...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 19 2008, 02:39 AM~11379875
> *Can someone please school me on these. As far as specs, how do these compare to the other Pesco pumps in frequent use? What model are they? "Gorilla Fist" I assume is a slang name.
> *


As far as specs, I posted those a few pages back... they put out more pressure than the commonly used aircraft pumps you normally see, so getting them to work with normal cylinders is no longer an issue... and as far as model they're kinda a hybrid of mixed Pesco products with a custom CNC'ed drive that we're currently making. Basically its not an "off-the-shelf" Pesco... different motors, pump heads, drive line, and rear cans were strategically combined to create this powerful Pesco Pump Assembly 

*The “Top Dog” in the Pesco lineup and the pump that will revolutionize the Aircraft Game!*









_*Taking orders NOW!!!*_


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 19 2008, 08:19 AM~11381172
> *As far as specs, I posted those a few pages back... they put out more pressure than the commonly used aircraft pumps you normally see, so getting them to work with normal cylinders is no longer an issue... and as far as model they're kinda a hybrid of mixed Pesco products with a custom CNC'ed drive that we're currently making. Basically its not an "off-the-shelf" Pesco... different motors, pump heads, drive line, and rear cans were strategically combined to create this powerful Pesco Pump Assembly
> *


Let them know Nick, The key word is *CUSTOM!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

Crazy shit Serio Pedo


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 19 2008, 11:57 AM~11383246
> *Crazy shit  Serio Pedo
> *


Ke no... :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 19 2008, 09:19 AM~11381172
> *As far as specs, I posted those a few pages back... they put out more pressure than the commonly used aircraft pumps you normally see, so getting them to work with normal cylinders is no longer an issue... and as far as model they're kinda a hybrid of mixed Pesco products with a custom CNC'ed drive that we're currently making. Basically its not an "off-the-shelf" Pesco... different motors, pump heads, drive line, and rear cans were strategically combined to create this powerful Pesco Pump Assembly
> *


Thank you for the info.


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2008, 09:42 PM~11388366
> *CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE PICS.
> *


Homie you don't lerarn WTF you gay or something??? I asked you to stay out my topic... you don't see me in yours... man homie you aint too smart are you? Just stay out my topic, no I can't give you pics of NOS HydroAires, and no I aint gonna hook you up on any prices on them Gorilla Pumps... why do you think people told you I quoted them less than you... because you aint no homie of mine and you don't get the homie price  


*YOU DON'T SEE ME POSTING IN YOUR TOPIC OR SENDING YOU PM'S BUT YOUR IN MINE AND YOU KEEP SENDING ME PM'S....*

I swear homie this is like some sort of harrasment... I think you've become obsessed with me... man I bet you have my lowrider magazine articles above your bed so you can look at them before you go to sleep? :uh:


----------



## Envious Touch

:uh:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## firme64impala

Can you PM me pic's of the dumps if your not going to post them.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 19 2008, 11:40 PM~11390245
> *Can you PM me pic's of the dumps if your not going to post them.
> *


Don't worry homie I'll shoot you those pics


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 19 2008, 10:45 PM~11390310
> *Don't worry homie I'll shoot you those pics
> *


Thanks


----------



## SJDEUCE

:0


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 20 2008, 01:40 AM~11390245
> *Can you PM me pic's of the dumps if your not going to post them.
> *




X2 :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

T T T


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 11 2008, 12:01 PM~11314559
> *Sold!!!</span>*[/i] :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

Sale this week only $1,395.00[/i][/b] :0 :0 :0
_**Add 2 Aircraft Check Valves for $50.00*_


----------



## leon1959

thanks nicky


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by leon1959_@Aug 21 2008, 03:36 PM~11404420
> * thanks nicky
> *


Any time I'll get those other parts right out to you!


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 21 2008, 05:31 PM~11404388
> *Sale this week only $1,395.00[/i]* :0  :0  :0
> _**Add 2 Aircraft Check Valves for $50.00*_
> [/b]





  
MAN I AM READY TO TAKE MY 777'S OUT AND GET THEM CHROMED


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 21 2008, 04:30 PM~11404898
> *
> MAN I AM READY TO TAKE MY 777'S OUT AND GET THEM CHROMED
> *




:biggrin: whats up homie I see ya, these are nice I want some paint on mines to match the ride


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Aug 21 2008, 06:53 PM~11405081
> *:biggrin: whats up homie I see ya, these are nice I want some paint on mines to match the ride
> *



YEAH I DON'T WANT ALL CHROME.... I LIKE SOME COLOR IN THERE ALSO.... WE SHALL SEE ONE DAY


----------



## HustlerSpank

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 21 2008, 04:11 PM~11405234
> *YEAH I DON'T WANT ALL CHROME.... I LIKE SOME COLOR IN THERE ALSO.... WE SHALL SEE ONE DAY
> *


I usually dont like "all chrome" anything,I like some contrast in there but these things are beautiful! :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 21 2008, 03:31 PM~11404388
> *Chromies are SOLD!!!  :0
> Can't wait to see em in the car Homie! :thumbsup:*


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:0 

Who gottem???


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 25 2008, 10:20 AM~11431066
> *:0
> 
> Who gottem???
> *


I don't know if he wants me to say but it is a LIL member... :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

Not a lo-lo but a little something you guys might be interested in...

Mercedes Benz S65 AMG Custom Convertible, work in progress :0 :biggrin: 









Now thats how you give a Benz that _Envious Touch!_


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 25 2008, 09:07 PM~11436664
> *Not a lo-lo but a little something you guys might be interested in...
> 
> Mercedes Benz S65 AMG Custom Convertible, work in progress  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats how you give a Benz that Envious Touch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the 65s are so badass


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 25 2008, 10:06 PM~11438183
> *the 65s are so badass
> *


Specially when you got the only convertible 4-door with suicide rear doors :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

TTT uffin:


----------



## Shaunous

y aircraft hydraulic's.

dont no of anyone with a set-up down under, know a coupla guys with the parts, not in rides though...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Shaunous_@Sep 15 2008, 02:10 AM~11604441
> *y aircraft hydraulic's.
> 
> dont no of anyone with a set-up down under, know a coupla guys with the parts, not in rides though...
> *


It's just a different style... not to say one is better than the other... just different :yes: It's kinda like us lowriders, some of us like Caddys while others of us like Impalas, and then there are those that like bombs (30's-50's cars)... it's just a matter of taste and what you are trying to accomplish...

I know I've sold some pesco pumps to people in Australia but weather or not they've been put in cars I don't know :dunno: some guys buy them to build and never get around to finishing their cars, others buy to collect, and some buy to use


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## Shaunous

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 15 2008, 01:25 AM~11604478
> *It's just a different style... not to say one is better than the other... just different  :yes:  It's kinda like us lowriders, some of us like Caddys while others of us like Impalas, and then there are those that like bombs (30's-50's cars)... it's just a matter of taste and what you are trying to accomplish...
> 
> I know I've sold some pesco pumps to people in Australia but weather or not they've been put in cars I don't know  :dunno:  some guys buy them to build and never get around to finishing their cars, others buy to collect, and some buy to use
> *


fair enough, i've read a bit about them before just never thought to ask y.

one positive though would be the remote mounting of the tank at any size, if u have some big cylinders u'll never run dry like u might with a submerged pump...


----------



## D-Cheeze

getting ready to buy nick ...never heard back from you on the second quote


----------



## HustlerSpank

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HustlerSpank, Unlimited Hustle, Jaime-ViejitosNM
:wave:


----------



## Envious Touch

_*Link to SALE Topic:*_ http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=431749

_*$350.00 for the pair.*_


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Envious Touch

_*A6 Tanks $95.00 each or $170.00 pair*_
_*New Surplus A-6 Oxygen Tanks for your Aircraft Setups...*_ :0 









:biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: uffin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 23 2008, 05:29 PM~11678424
> *A6 Tanks $95.00 each or $170.00 pair
> New Surplus A-6 Oxygen Tanks for your Aircraft Setups...  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  uffin:
> *


6-Tanks gone already... 4 to Florida and 2 to Bakersfield... Thanks :thumbsup: 
Lets keep these moving... not too many left :nosad:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 22 2008, 01:53 AM~11662717
> *Link to SALE Topic: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=431749
> 
> SOLD SOLD SOLD!!!</span> :0*


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 24 2008, 06:53 PM~11691236
> *SOLD SOLD SOLD!!!  :0
> *


 :banghead: I knew they wouldn't last til I could pick them up this weekend :angry: . Let me know if you come up on anything else like this.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Sep 24 2008, 10:28 PM~11692394
> *:banghead:  I knew they wouldn't last til I could pick them up this weekend  :angry: .  Let me know if you come up on anything else like this.
> *


_*SALE SALE SALE SALE SALE SALE SALE SALE SALE SALE :biggrin:*_


----------



## MUFASA

> :wave: ..............did u sell my 63? :scrutinize:


----------



## Envious Touch

> :wave: ..............did u sell my 63? :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea... she's going to Canada :yessad:
> So how you been... I see you still given them hell :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 23 2008, 11:28 PM~11682673
> *6-Tanks gone already... 4 to Florida and 2 to Bakersfield... Thanks  :thumbsup:
> Lets keep these moving... not too many left  :nosad:
> *


Down to _my last 3_... these getting harder and harder to find :yessad:


----------



## lowlow24

TTT....where you been Nickie, need some aircraft parts brother


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 25 2008, 07:07 PM~11436664
> *Not a lo-lo but a little something you guys might be interested in...
> 
> Mercedes Benz S65 AMG Custom Convertible, work in progress  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats how you give a Benz that Envious Touch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## royalts-car-club

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 25 2008, 07:07 PM~11436664
> *Not a lo-lo but a little something you guys might be interested in...
> 
> Mercedes Benz S65 AMG Custom Convertible, work in progress  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats how you give a Benz that Envious Touch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 holy hell you guys are balls deep in that benz


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

HEY YOU GOT ANYTHING IN GOLD AND CHROME ??? AND HOW MUCH ?


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: uffin:
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :biggrin:  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
AND NOW EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C.!:thumbsup: 
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Oct 17 2008, 05:39 PM~11896917
> *TTT....where you been Nickie, need some aircraft parts brother
> *


I'm still here, just been working hard.. :biggrin: what you need?


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX+Oct 18 2008, 10:48 AM~11902941-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-royalts-car-club_@Oct 18 2008, 10:54 AM~11902968
> *:0  holy hell you guys are balls deep in that benz
> *


Yup... just finished the rear trunk lid a couple weeks ago and got the convertible top mocked up :0 
and in case anyone was wondering... yes, the trunk lid is 100% hand fabricated! :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Oct 18 2008, 04:59 PM~11904580
> *HEY YOU GOT ANYTHING IN GOLD AND CHROME ??? AND HOW MUCH ?
> *


I can do anything you want... all my gold is 24K... here are some prices on blocks...
I can do all gold pump or parts... what ever you want just let me know and I'll get you a price  

*Center Press w/Dual Side Ret:*
-Plain Finish: $65.00/ea or $100.00/pair
-Polish Finish: $80.00/ea or $130.00/pair
-Anodize: $90.00/ea or $150.00/pair
-Polish Anodize: $95.00/ea or $160/pair
-Chrome: $95.00/ea or $160.00/pair
-24K Gold: $100.00/ea or $170/pair


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 21 2008, 06:35 PM~10468850
> *We not only sell Aircraft Parts, we can build complete setups for anyone...
> 
> Here's a mock-up for a 2-Pump, 4-Dump Setup that we did for a customer... it consisted of 2-Pesco 777's, 4-Adel's, 4-#8 Checks, 2 Republic Slowdowns, and 2 A6 Tanks; all polished / chromed plated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envious Touch for all your Lowriding needs
> *



how much shipped to *MIAMI*


----------



## MISTER ED

_*Think "Envious Touch" for all your customizing needs*_ 
[/quote]


THESE ALSO... :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 20 2008, 05:55 PM~11921793
> *I can do anything you want... all my gold is 24K... here are some prices on blocks...
> I can do all gold pump or parts... what ever you want just let me know and I'll get you a price
> 
> Center Press w/Dual Side Ret:
> -Plain Finish: $65.00/ea or $100.00/pair
> -Polish Finish: $80.00/ea or $130.00/pair
> -Anodize: $90.00/ea or $150.00/pair
> -Polish Anodize: $95.00/ea or $160/pair
> -Chrome: $95.00/ea or $160.00/pair
> -24K Gold: $100.00/ea or $170/pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAN YOU GUYS DO 1inch PORT STEEL BLOCKS???


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 26 2008, 06:11 PM~11978237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think "Envious Touch" for all your customizing needs
> *





> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 26 2008, 06:08 PM~11978205
> *how much shipped to MIAMI
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Oct 26 2008, 11:11 PM~11981037
> *CAN YOU GUYS DO 1inch PORT STEEL BLOCKS???
> *


Gotcha covered :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 27 2008, 11:36 AM~11983994
> *Gotcha covered  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  how much crome


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Oct 27 2008, 03:14 PM~11985832
> * how much crome
> *


You want complete pump or just a block?


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 28 2008, 10:41 AM~11994316
> *You want complete pump or just a block?
> *


just the block


----------



## OUTHOPU

Some cool shit in here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## MISTER ED

:biggrin: ttt for envious :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 21 2008, 04:27 PM~10468804
> *Got a few more 777's and 280's in stock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if your interested... package deals for multiple item orders
> *


hey homie,you got anymore real clean 280's like these ones?I need one.


----------



## Johnny562

*How much would you charge me for you to charge my 8 batts??? Hoping to stop by on a Saturday. Shoot me a PM.*


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## ss62vert

> _*Package Deal #2 Chrome 777 Setup...*_
> 
> *2-Chrome Pesco 777's*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much to chrome out my pair of 777's like the ones you just sold?


----------



## Guest

> _*Package Deal #2 Chrome 777 Setup...*_
> 
> *2-Chrome Pesco 777's*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much to chrome out my pair of 777's like the ones you just sold?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn thats nice
Click to expand...


----------



## MISTER ED

ttmft for envious


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

What up Nicky? :wave:


----------



## 69droptop

mr ducati can you epty your pm


----------



## 65chevyridah

can you help me out my homeboy just got a 93 fleet and we tryn figure what kind of dumps these are and you the the people to talk to.


----------



## 77caprice

> _*Think "Envious Touch" for all your customizing needs*_


THESE ALSO... :biggrin:
[/quote]


how much for a square


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jan 19 2009, 10:24 PM~12755948
> *can you help me out my homeboy just got a 93 fleet and we tryn figure what kind of dumps these are and you the the people to talk to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ADEL


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## Envious Touch

_*$500.00 for the pair.*_


----------



## Envious Touch

_*$</span>
<span style=\'color:red\'>comes plummed as shown *_


----------



## Envious Touch

*Remember Envious Touch can build you anything you want! *:yes:


----------



## cuttylicious86

what setup do u guys have in the regal (the tan one w/stripes) is it a piston too the front and one street too the rear can i see some pics...PLEASE... im building an 84 regal fully reinforce frame and just wondering what kind of setup i should go with.. keep in mind if someone hits the switch on me i want too get the nose way off the ground w/one hit of course.. but i only want too run a 2 pump 6 batt setup...i would grately appreciate it :thumbsup: and if u can shoot me a price thanks..


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cuttylicious86_@Apr 28 2009, 11:25 AM~13715374
> *what setup do u guys have in the regal (the tan one w/stripes) is it a piston too the front and one street too the rear can i see some pics...PLEASE... im building an 84 regal fully reinforce frame and just wondering what kind of setup i should go with.. keep in mind if someone hits the switch on me i want too get the nose way off the ground w/one hit of course.. but i only want too run a 2 pump 6 batt setup...i would grately appreciate it  :thumbsup: and if u can shoot me a price thanks..
> *


If your talking about this one (see below) it had 2-Envious Touch Piston's... I wanted both pumps to look the same so the front was a real piston and the rear had the piston removed from the tank so basically it was a steel block tank and backing plate...









*Here's the setup:*









*Here's a close up on the front pump:*









*Here's a close up on the rear:*


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 28 2009, 12:10 AM~13712181
> *Remember Envious Touch can build you anything you want!  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what are the valves in the back for??


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Apr 28 2009, 03:29 PM~13717968
> *what are the valves in the back for??
> *


These pumps are meant to be mounted at a 45 degree angle so the valve stems fill rubber bladders in the tank to prevent cavitation and keep the oil on the gear at all times... they also help force oil into the gear better :biggrin:


----------



## cuttylicious86

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 28 2009, 03:10 PM~13717760
> *If your talking about this one (see below) it had 2-Envious Touch Piston's... I wanted both pumps to look the same so the front was a real piston and the rear had the piston removed from the tank so basically it was a steel block tank and backing plate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up on the front pump:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up on the rear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the price tag for a setup like this.. everything on the pic except batts....thanks...


----------



## cuttylicious86

> _Originally posted by cuttylicious86_@Apr 28 2009, 08:51 PM~13721582
> *thats the one...whats the price tag for a setup like this..  everything on the pic except batts....thanks...back pump doesnt have too have too adels could have to italian dumps but would like too have them look the same ...thanks....
> *


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cuttylicious86_@Apr 28 2009, 08:51 PM~13721582
> *whats the price tag for a setup like this..  everything on the pic except batts....thanks...
> *


Depends on a lot... cyl size, coils, valves, etc... Hit me up at the shop for a price  

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## Lee337

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 28 2009, 06:18 PM~13718499
> *These pumps are meant to be mounted at a 45 degree angle so the valve stems fill rubber bladders in the tank to prevent cavitation and keep the oil on the gear at all times... they also help force oil into the gear better  :biggrin:
> *


Thinking outside the box, I love it!

You have some nice looking products.

I like the attention to detail.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554
[/quote]


:wave: :wave:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 30 2009, 03:42 PM~13746007
> *Depends on a lot... cyl size, coils, valves, etc... Hit me up at the shop for a price
> 
> Nicky
> Envious Touch Auto
> (562) 244-0554
> *


Nick Hit me up if you need a Monster Green for that set up. I have 16 ans 12s
George 209 466-1418


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

:nicoderm:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

TTT


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 28 2009, 12:01 AM~13712077
> *Row: 24 / Space: 64 :yes: :biggrin:*


----------



## weatmaster

Always nice details over here!


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

your site down?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

need to replace pumps and dumps.chrome and anodized.using same fittings,just need to chrome them


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jun 3 2009, 03:18 PM~14084704
> *your site down?
> *


Domain server is down... try here:
http://www.angelfire.com/ca5/envioustouch/


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 3 2009, 09:52 PM~14088816
> *need to replace pumps and dumps.chrome and anodized.using same fittings,just need to chrome them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*You should run a Double Pressure Block for the rear to get rid of them "T"s*








*Double Pressure Blocks Available*
*Aluminum Blocks available in: Plain Finish, Polished, Chrome, Anodize, or Gold.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jun 3 2009, 02:43 PM~14084307
> *Always nice details over here!
> *


and Thank You! :thumbsup:


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 4 2009, 12:06 AM~14090780
> *You should run a Double Pressure Block for the rear to get rid of them "T"s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Pressure Blocks Available
> *Aluminum Blocks available in: Plain Finish, Polished, Chrome, Anodize, or Gold.
> *


How much for a chrome double pressure port??? Just the block???? That would be better then running a bunch of T's


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jun 4 2009, 04:42 PM~14096342
> *How much for a chrome double pressure port??? Just the block???? That would be better then running a bunch of T's
> *











_From Left to Right - Chrome, Plain, Polished Black Anodized_









_From Left to Right - Polished, Polished Black Anodized_


here are some prices on blocks...

*Center Press w/Dual Side Ret:*
-Plain Finish: $65.00/ea or $100.00/pair
-Polish Finish: $80.00/ea or $130.00/pair
-Anodize: $90.00/ea or $150.00/pair
-Polish Anodize: $95.00/ea or $160/pair
-Chrome: $95.00/ea or $160.00/pair
-24K Gold: $100.00/ea or $170/pair

_**Add $10/Block for Double Pressure*_


----------



## Envious Touch

_Why are Envious Touch Hydraulic products simply the best?
Because the details that we put into the design and finish of all our products!_

*Double drilled motor bolt holes (standard on all our blocks).*
Now you can have your motor posts pointed the same direction on tank to tank installs or whammy setups.

*High Flow Pressure Ports (standard on all our single pressure blocks).*
Our pressure ports are drilled specifically to maximize pressure and reduce any flow restiction from the pump head... alot of other companys drill and tap a 1/2" port long enough to put your fitting into the block and then 3/8" the rest of the way. Our 1/2" blocks are drilled 1/2" all the way down to the pressure output of the pumphead.


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 4 2009, 05:39 PM~14097404
> *-Plain Finish: $65.00/ea or $100.00/pair
> -Polish Finish: $80.00/ea or $130.00/pair
> -Anodize: $90.00/ea or $150.00/pair
> -Polish Anodize: $95.00/ea or $160/pair
> -Chrome: $95.00/ea or $160.00/pair
> -24K Gold: $100.00/ea or $170/pair
> 
> *Add $10/Block for Double Pressure
> *


 :thumbsup: All your blocks are 1/2" ports??? BTW u wouldn't happen to make single pressure, single side return blocks would you???


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jun 4 2009, 10:04 PM~14099584
> *:thumbsup:  All your blocks are 1/2" ports??? BTW u wouldn't happen to make single pressure, single side return blocks would you???
> *


_1st Question:_
*Aluminum Blocks:*
-Top Press/Top Ret blocks are 3/8" Press with 3/8" Return
-Top Press/Side Ret blocks are 1/2" Press with 3/8" Return
-Double Press/Side Ret blocks are 3/8" Press with 3/8" Return

*Steel Blocks:*
-Top Press/Side Ret blocks are 3/4" Press with 3/8" Return

*But keep in mind I can make you any style block you want  

_2nd Question:_
Yes and I have them in stock right now :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 4 2009, 12:06 AM~14090780
> *You should run a Double Pressure Block for the rear to get rid of them "T"s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Pressure Blocks Available
> *Aluminum Blocks available in: Plain Finish, Polished, Chrome, Anodize, or Gold.
> *



imma have to go to the shop and see what we come up with


----------



## Envious Touch

*Stop by for some great deals!!!*[/i] :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 5 2009, 01:42 AM~14097433
> *
> Double drilled motor bolt holes (standard on all our blocks).
> Now you can have your motor posts pointed the same direction on tank to tank installs or whammy setups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now thats a realy nice idea - as sayed bevore its all about details.

U making stainless steel blocks too?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66

NEED SOME PARTS I KEEP CALLING YOUR NUMBER AN NO PICK PM SENT


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Jun 23 2009, 01:31 PM~14273612
> *NEED SOME PARTS I KEEP CALLING YOUR NUMBER AN NO PICK PM SENT
> *


Sorry been running around all day... PM Sent


----------



## single_pump

Nicky it's Adam with the caddy I'm going to call you around 11 tomorrow to check out 
sets you have availible. Later


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

:wave:


----------



## groupe-68

_*Think "Envious Touch" for all your customizing needs*_ 
[/quote]
Do you have a price list? I would like to get a price quote on a full set up. I’m looking for a whammy set up like the black one you have advertized but polished with red accents. If you could help me with this it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Johnny562

*How much for a pair of Italian Dumps???*


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 5 2009, 08:50 PM~14387979
> *How much for a pair of Italian Dumps???
> *


$49/ea


----------



## Envious Touch

_*$</span>
<span style=\'color:red\'>comes plummed as shown *_


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

how much for a pair of mini blocks?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 23 2009, 12:29 PM~14560413
> *how much for a pair of mini blocks?
> *


I dont have anymore mini blocks right now except for the three in the assembled pumps I have for sale above.
I will probably be making another run in a few months but here's the prices anyways...

*Top Press / Top Ret.........$65/ea
Top Press / Side Ret........$75/ea*

_*And just like all my blocks these can be ordered with either pipe or boss threaded ports..._ :yes:


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 5 2009, 12:18 AM~14100348
> *1st Question:
> Aluminum Blocks:
> -Top Press/Top Ret blocks are 3/8" Press with 3/8" Return
> -Top Press/Side Ret blocks are 1/2" Press with 3/8" Return
> -Double Press/Side Ret blocks are 3/8" Press with 3/8" Return
> 
> Steel Blocks:
> -Top Press/Side Ret blocks are 3/4" Press with 3/8" Return
> 
> *But keep in mind I can make you any style block you want
> 
> 2nd Question:
> Yes and I have them in stock right now  :biggrin:
> *


 WUTS THE PRICE ON TWO POLISHED 1/2
' TOP 3/8" SIDE RETURN?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Aug 14 2009, 07:07 PM~14773337
> *WUTS THE PRICE ON TWO POLISHED 1/2
> ' TOP 3/8" SIDE RETURN?
> *


*Center Press w/Dual Side Ret:*
-Plain Finish: $65.00/ea or $100.00/pair
-Polish Finish: $80.00/ea or _*$130.00/pair*_
-Anodize: $90.00/ea or $150.00/pair
-Polish Anodize: $95.00/ea or $160/pair
-Chrome: $95.00/ea or $160.00/pair
-24K Gold: $100.00/ea or $170/pair









_From Left to Right - Chrome, Plain, Polished Black Anodized_


----------



## Envious Touch

*Stop by for some great deals!!!*[/i] :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

:wave:


----------



## Guest

How much smaller is the "mini pump" ? Thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by el cusco_@Aug 30 2009, 08:39 PM~14930530
> *How much smaller is the "mini pump" ? Thanks
> *


The mini block is 5X5" compared to regular block 6X6"


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 30 2009, 11:51 PM~14932155
> *The mini block is 5X5" compared to regular block 6X6"
> *


 :thumbsup: That is what i am looking for,will talk to you soon


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 31 2008, 01:41 AM~11222015
> *Envious Touch Hydraulics...
> Simply the Best in Show, Quality, and Performance!!! Made in the USA  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pump Blocks Starting at $85.00 ea.
> *Aluminum Blocks available in: Plain Finish, Polished, Chrome, Anodize, or Gold.
> *Steel Blocks available in: Plain Finish, Zink, Chrome, or Gold.
> *


do u have any pics of the gold blks...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Sep 2 2009, 03:14 PM~14961812
> *do u have any pics of the gold blks...
> *


I don't have any gold blocks in stock but the same plater that does our wheels does our hydraulic parts too so here's an example of the gold...  

*Nice and orange 24K* :biggrin:


----------



## sideshowfour

Where are u located in Whittier


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Sep 3 2009, 10:10 PM~14977045
> *Where are u located in Whittier
> *


Near Whittier and Colima... Give me a call in the morning  

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562)244-0554


----------



## sideshowfour

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 4 2009, 12:55 AM~14978333
> *Near Whittier and Colima... Give me a call in the morning
> 
> Nicky
> Envious Touch Auto
> (562)244-0554
> *


Close enough incase i need some parts im building a 85 2-door cadi


----------



## Lil Spanks

> Not a lo-lo but a little something you guys might be interested in...
> 
> Mercedes Benz S65 AMG Custom Convertible, work in progress :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats how you give a Benz that _Envious Touch!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i saw this at west coast customs...


----------



## Junkshop pros

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Junkshop pros

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Sep 8 2009, 02:44 PM~15016693
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## KDM66

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 12 2008, 07:49 PM~10154478
> *Ok... so our mid-line pumps are our Aluma Series Pumps.
> These are all aluminum, unlike any other company the complete pump assembly is aluminum (Aluminum Back Plate, Tank, Block, Motor Casing, and Motor Ball Bering End Cap).... :scrutinize:    Yup you read that right... ALUMINUM MOTOR CASINGS  :0  :0  :0
> 
> So for the first time ever you can have an all Anodized, 100% Aluminum Pump... and they can be ordered in almost any color imaginable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again Envious Touch Stepping up the game  :thumbsup:
> *


HOW MUCH FOR A 2 PUMP SETUP WITH ALUM SERIES AND COMP 8 IN THE FRONT 10IN THE REAR DUMPS AND ALL NOT A HOPPER JUST A STREET AND DO YOU OFFER THE COMP SETUP ALL IN BLACK PM ME OH AND STILL ROLLING YOUR WHEELS THANKS BRO I SEEN THE HATERS ALL I CAN SAY IS YOU HAVE BEEN GOOD TO ME AND IM GOING TO LIFT MY 63 AND I WILLING TO TRY A NEW COMPANY ON HYDRAULICS SO THEY CAN CHILL SO SEND ME A PRICE THANKS


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 26 2008, 11:21 PM~10264720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think "Envious Touch" for all your customizing needs
> *


i like the alumninum motor casing design .. makes sense that it would disapate heat faster .. 

but where is the screws that hold the shoes that hold the fields in? and screws for the brush plates ... unless it is an aluminum cover with an over sized end cap :0


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

WHat up im likin the pumps. How much for a chrome piston for hoppin w/W/o an ADEX Super Chrome? :thumbsup: uffin: :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## low4ever

are you still in business, just wondering i couldn't find any of this stuff on your website?


----------



## 61deville

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 15 2009, 02:38 PM~15671217
> *are you still in business, just wondering i couldn't find any of this stuff on your website?
> *



Yes they are still in buisness. Just call them and ask for nicky or pm envious touch.


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 24 2009, 10:36 AM~14569531
> *I dont have anymore mini blocks right now except for the three in the assembled pumps I have for sale above.
> I will probably be making another run in a few months but here's the prices anyways...
> 
> Top Press / Top Ret.........$65/ea
> Top Press / Side Ret........$75/ea
> 
> *And just like all my blocks these can be ordered with either pipe or boss threaded ports...  :yes:
> *


Can you do center pressure DUAL side returns for that price?


----------



## cali78

yo whats up nicky its joe i bought some wheels from u about 3 months ago and was wondering how much for a basic set up for that malibu i got 
thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cali78_@Nov 30 2009, 01:05 AM~15819546
> *yo whats up nicky its joe i bought some wheels from u about 3 months ago and was wondering how much for a basic set up for that malibu i got
> thanks
> *


Whats up man... yea just hit me up and I'll hook you up  

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## FREAKY TALES

THIS PUMPS ARE SICK NICK  :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Q vo Nicky :wave:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 30 2009, 11:51 PM~14932155
> *The mini block is 5X5" compared to regular block 6X6"
> *


IS TANK SMALLER TO OR JUST LONGER & WILL IF FIT A STANDARD BLOCK!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 11 2009, 07:00 AM~15946316
> *IS TANK SMALLER TO OR JUST LONGER  & WILL IF FIT A STANDARD BLOCK!
> *


They are smaller diameter but longer so they hold the same volume.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Q vi :wave:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Niki,any word on those mini blocks with with center pressure and side returns?One right side and one left side all #8 an ports........


----------



## droptop63

hey im lookin for a custom whammy tank for 3 pumps can u make one.let me know its for a 63 impala


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 4 2010, 12:46 AM~16177028
> *Niki,any word on those mini blocks with with center pressure and side returns?One right side and one left side all #8 an ports........
> *


I haven't made a run of the mini-blocks and I dont think I will (not too much demand)... but I can just make you a pair if you want, let me know


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by droptop63_@Jan 6 2010, 07:50 PM~16207842
> *hey im lookin for a custom whammy tank for 3 pumps can u make one.let me know its for a 63 impala
> *


Like a "T" or a "Y"... no problem, just let me know


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 6 2010, 11:34 PM~16211085
> *I haven't made a run of the mini-blocks and I dont think I will (not too much demand)... but I can just make you a pair if you want, let me know
> *


let me know when and we will settle up with the cash,dont need them right now but the sooner the better


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

??? How about a sneak peak? wassup dawg! uffin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 9 2010, 01:39 AM~16234037
> *???  How about a sneak peak?  wassup dawg! uffin:
> *


Whats up man! It's a 51 Chevy Convertible... more pics in a few weeks :biggrin: :0


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

did you go to pomona today????


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 17 2010, 11:33 PM~16323043
> *did you go to pomona today????
> *


Yup, just walking around, no booth :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1

Looking for Two Dual Pressure Block How Much?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 18 2010, 12:39 AM~16323618
> *Yup, just walking around, no booth  :biggrin:
> *



hahaha,no wonder i couldn't find you.i was gonna call you.i want to go to the shop and check out some stuff :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 18 2010, 12:41 AM~16323628
> *Looking for Two Dual Pressure Block How Much?
> *


PM sent on the 20th


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 18 2010, 08:58 PM~16333082
> *hahaha,no wonder i couldn't find you.i was gonna call you.i want to go to the shop and check out some stuff :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yea come on bye anytime :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 25 2010, 03:06 PM~16406561
> *Yea come on bye anytime  :biggrin:
> *



gna have to set a date.getting ready to work on my monte.finally!!!!
:banghead:


----------



## AndrewH

Yo Evious, youre inbox is full!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 27 2010, 01:39 PM~16429876
> *Yo Evious, youre inbox is full!
> *


It's empty now :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 28 2010, 03:48 PM~16442812
> *It's empty now  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 11 2008, 09:25 PM~10146778
> *Many of you know that Envious Touch stocks a lot of Aircraft Hydraulic equipment but I wanted to let you know that we also manufacture our own line of Hydraulics that have been featured in some high profile builds… Over the next couple of weeks I will be posting pictures of our Hydraulic line as well as continue to post Aircraft parts available for sale.
> 
> I'm consolidating all my Hydraulic related topics into one topic so post all questions and replies to my other Hydraulic topics here  :thumbsup:
> *


Was up bro.let me know when you want me to stop by.


----------



## KDM66

> _Originally posted by Howie Feltersnatch_@Mar 25 2010, 10:54 PM~17004281
> *does anyone have pictures of reinforced front spring pockets on a x frame?
> *


TTT


----------



## weatmaster

TTT for some new pics


----------



## curtiancall

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Apr 14 2010, 08:45 AM~17189046
> *TTT for some new pics
> *


X2


----------



## PFLATERO

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 4 2008, 12:44 PM~11255035
> *1/2" Center Press 24K Gold Block $120.00/ea
> We can Gold plate any of our products... I dont have any pics of gold hydro parts but I do have a pic of our gold work on wire wheels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that our gold is 24K and full of color unlike other places that use 14K which looks yellowish.
> *


How much for the set of 6 rims complete just like those right here w/ the Cadillac emblem, +the niples gold too shipped 77429?????? Thanks homie.


----------



## flakes23

Need a price on two pumps, Crome tanks and motors with gold blocks and gold backing plates?


----------



## latinxs

What up Nicky!!!Damn bro You have some bad hydro stuff!!!!!!!!!!!! Looking real Good. Hey how much for the square tanks chrome. 3 of them and they will bolt on to the pumps I have??

83687


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Apr 29 2010, 04:06 PM~17342852
> *Need a price on two pumps, Crome tanks and motors with gold blocks and gold backing plates?
> *


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Apr 29 2010, 02:06 PM~17342852
> *Need a price on two pumps, Crome tanks and motors with gold blocks and gold backing plates?
> *


$480/ea


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Apr 29 2010, 06:23 PM~17345232
> *What up Nicky!!!Damn bro You have some bad hydro stuff!!!!!!!!!!!! Looking real Good. Hey how much for the square tanks chrome. 3 of them and they will bolt on to the pumps I have??
> 
> 83687
> *


What type of tanks? just plain or our billet tanks?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Q vo Nicky.....


----------



## cali78

hey whats up nicky how u been, how much for one pump with a dump


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## cali78

what kinda gear does the pump come with and how much to get a bigger gear


----------



## Envious Touch

*Stop by for some great deals!!!*[/i] :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## El Gato Negro

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 13 2010, 10:24 PM~18306446
> *Stop by for some great deals!!![/i]  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Center Press w/Dual Side Ret
A bro i didn't know you did hydros how much for 2 Center Press w/Dual Side Ret all chrome shipped to 93701 thanks  for 2 pumps not just the blocks


----------



## Envious Touch

_*$750.00 for the Complete Upgrade Kit! :0 :0 :0 :wow:*_


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Aug 15 2010, 01:46 AM~18312222
> *Center Press w/Dual Side Ret
> A bro i didn't know you did hydros how much for 2 Center Press w/Dual Side Ret all chrome shipped to 93701 thanks    for 2 pumps not just the blocks
> *


$825/pair shipped


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

Q-VO NICKY, I'M ALMOST DONE WITH A LIL VACATION I'M TAKING READY TO START BUILDING THAT TOWNCAR WE TALKED ABOUT, YOUR PRODUCT IS LOOKING GOOD AS USUAL!!!


----------



## louie

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 22 2010, 09:47 PM~18380083
> *$750.00 for the Complete Upgrade Kit!  :0  :0  :0  :wow:
> *


*
what about the dumps and hoses and switchs and if you beat black magic we make a deal zip is 89081*


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Aug 23 2010, 10:06 AM~18383214
> *Q-VO NICKY, I'M ALMOST DONE WITH A LIL VACATION I'M TAKING READY TO START BUILDING THAT TOWNCAR WE TALKED ABOUT, YOUR PRODUCT IS LOOKING GOOD AS USUAL!!!
> *


Thanks Homie :thumbsup: Let me know when your ready


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by louie_@Aug 23 2010, 01:12 PM~18384732
> *what about the dumps and hoses and switchs and if you beat black magic we make a deal zip is 89081
> *


This is an upgrade kit but we can make a full kit for you... I'm not sure what black magic has :dunno: but we mainly deal with show or high-end setups... no off the shelf, every day, street kits here :no:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 22 2010, 09:47 PM~18380083
> *$750.00 for the Complete Upgrade Kit!  :0  :0  :0  :wow:
> *


*
Free upgrade to reverse deep cups for the rear and if you want different cylinder size too. *


----------



## Envious Touch

*Envious Touch Hydraulics...*
_*Simply the Best in Show, Quality, and Performance!!! Made in the USA*_ :thumbsup: 

_Why are Envious Touch Hydraulic products simply the best?
Because the details that we put into the design and finish of all our products!_

*Double drilled motor bolt holes (standard on all our blocks).*
Now you can have your motor posts pointed the same direction on tank to tank installs or whammy setups.

*High Flow Pressure Ports (standard on all our single pressure blocks).*
Our pressure ports are drilled specifically to maximize pressure and reduce any flow restiction from the pump head... alot of other companys drill and tap a 1/2" port long enough to put your fitting into the block and then 3/8" the rest of the way. Our 1/2" blocks are drilled 1/2" all the way down to the pressure output of the pumphead.










:thumbsup:


----------



## louie

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 23 2010, 01:22 PM~18384835
> *This is an upgrade kit but we can make a full kit for you... I'm not sure what black magic has :dunno: but we mainly deal with show or high-end setups... no off the shelf, every day, street kits here :no:
> *


ok let me know how much for a kit and what comes with it also just a question can you give me a package deal hydrulic kit and 13x7 cross laced gold nipps and gold k/o zenith style please p.m. as fast you can zip 89081


----------



## 95 Fleetwood

Nicky- Are both pumps dual side returns? what's the price on the 2 blocks in a raw finish?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 95 Fleetwood_@Aug 23 2010, 10:37 PM~18390362
> *Nicky- Are both pumps dual side returns? what's the price on the 2 blocks in  a raw finish?
> *


Yes they are  


*Envious Touch Hydraulics...*
_*Simply the Best in Show, Quality, and Performance!!! Made in the USA*_ :thumbsup: 









*Pump Blocks Starting at $85.00 ea.*
*Aluminum Blocks available in: Plain Finish, Polished, Chrome, Anodize, or Gold.
*Steel Blocks available in: Plain Finish, Zink, Chrome, or Gold.


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

> _*Think "Envious Touch" for all your customizing needs*_


Do you have a price list? I would like to get a price quote on a full set up. I’m looking for a whammy set up like the black one you have advertized but polished with red accents. If you could help me with this it would be greatly appreciated.
[/quote]
HOW MUCH FOR SOME SQUARES BLACK & CHROME OR POLISHED.


----------



## king george

how much for just the coils in the picture 3ton 4 and a half turns for 64 shipped to phxaz 85043


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

> Do you have a price list? I would like to get a price quote on a full set up. I’m looking for a whammy set up like the black one you have advertized but polished with red accents. If you could help me with this it would be greatly appreciated.


HOW MUCH FOR SOME SQUARES BLACK & CHROME OR POLISHED.
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## westtexasshotcalla

:0


----------



## THEBOXX

pmed


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

:nicoderm:


----------



## 509Rider

How much for sacos?


----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 22 2010, 09:47 PM~18380083
> *$750.00 for the Complete Upgrade Kit!  :0  :0  :0  :wow:
> *


*
u still got this set up at 750 or r u guys offering any specials............ *


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

x2!! are u still doing this??


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 22 2010, 08:38 PM~19137583
> *How much for sacos?
> *


$98/ea


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 99linkers+Nov 30 2010, 08:39 PM~19205416-->
> 
> 
> 
> u still got this set up at 750 or r u guys offering any specials............
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CadillacRoyalty_@Dec 8 2010, 07:18 PM~19277369
> *x2!! are u still doing this??
> *










http://www.angelfire.com/crazy/cadillackings/images/ENV_HYD_BLKANOKIT.jpg
Current special, same pumps in the pic above $500/pair complete


----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 12 2010, 06:17 PM~19309985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/crazy/cadillackings/images/ENV_HYD_BLKANOKIT.jpg
> Current special, same pumps in the pic above $500/pair complete
> *


does it come with dumps and fittings...


----------



## montecarlo1987ls

how much for a set of chrome og deep cups


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Dec 12 2010, 09:24 PM~19311703
> *does it come with dumps and fittings...
> *


Exactlly as pictures but we can do it fully plummed... what type of dumps, slow downs, and checks did you want?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Dec 12 2010, 09:28 PM~19311739
> *how much for a set of chrome og deep cups
> *


$95/pair U.S. Triple Plate Chrome, no china chrome :no:


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 13 2010, 02:17 AM~19309985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/crazy/cadillackings/images/ENV_HYD_BLKANOKIT.jpg
> Current special, same pumps in the pic above $500/pair complete
> *



Shit, thats a steal


----------



## Shanana

DO YOU HAVE THEM IN RED?


----------



## woeone23

Do you have fat blocks....piston pumps.....fat block with 45 degree ports....let me know I'm opening a shop and need a supplier pm me thanx


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Dec 13 2010, 09:23 AM~19314435
> *Shit, thats a steal
> *


:yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Shanana_@Dec 14 2010, 07:37 AM~19322547
> *DO YOU HAVE THEM IN RED?
> *


We specialize in custom setups so we can do them in any color you want... we can also do gold plating, black nickle, and engraving too


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by woeone23_@Dec 14 2010, 09:49 AM~19323267
> *Do you have fat blocks....piston pumps.....fat block with 45 degree ports....let me know I'm opening a shop and need a supplier pm me thanx
> *


Yea, we got fat blocks and pistons but no 45 blocks... let me know


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

How much for somthing like this??

Front Pump:
-Alum Block w-1/2" Ctr Press and 3/8" Side Ret.
-1/2" Parker Check Valve
-#11 Gear with Blow Proof Seal
-Chrome Saco Street Motor
-Blow Proof Dump 
-Chrome Tank, Tank Rods, and Tank Plug
-Aluminum Backing Plate
- Return Line 

Rear Pump:
-Alum Block w-3/8" Press and 3/8" Ret. Top
-#9 Gear with Blow Proof Seal
-Chrome Saco Street Motor
-2 Blow Proof Dumps 
-Chrome Tank, Tank Rods, and Tank Plug
-Aluminum Backing Plate
- Return Lines


----------



## woeone23

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 14 2010, 11:19 PM~19330664
> *Yea, we got fat blocks and pistons but no 45 blocks... let me know
> *


Pics please...I'm interested...pm me a buy in price or how ever you set your accounts


----------



## IMPALA 67

Hey bro i was wondering how much for 2 chrome pumps shipped to 87106 no plumbing just motors,tanks,blocks,pumpheads. all chrome! i'm in Albuquerque,NM those rims u sold me worked out good thx!


----------



## TRAVIESO87

What kind of square dumps are you sellin and how much homie?


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Dec 30 2010, 09:59 AM~19457873
> *What kind of square dumps are you sellin and how much homie?
> *


X2


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 15 2010, 12:18 AM~19330655
> *We specialize in custom setups so we can do them in any color you want... we can also do gold plating, black nickle, and engraving too
> *


how much for chrome and gold pumps like these ones ??? but i want the back pump fittings facing toward the motor and want a y block with 2#6 fittings on the front.


----------



## kasem1963

Pm'd


----------



## JB45

13X7 CANDY BLACK LIP,SPOKES & NIPS LOCAL P/U?


----------



## jspekdc2

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Nov 30 2010, 08:39 PM~19205416
> *u still got this set up at 750 or r u guys offering any specials............
> *


please pm me as well. Very interested if the kits are stillfor sale... Thanks..


----------



## charles85

uffin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 30 2010, 10:11 AM~19457952
> *how much for chrome and gold pumps like these ones ??? but i want the back pump fittings facing toward the motor and want a y block with 2#6 fittings on the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## flakes23

ttt


----------



## charles85

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## klownin04

how much for 2 chrome motors


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 14 2009, 10:02 PM~14774216
> *Center Press w/Dual Side Ret:
> -Plain Finish: $65.00/ea or $100.00/pair
> -Polish Finish: $80.00/ea or $130.00/pair
> -Anodize: $90.00/ea or $150.00/pair
> -Polish Anodize: $95.00/ea or $160/pair
> -Chrome: $95.00/ea or $160.00/pair
> -24K Gold: $100.00/ea or $170/pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Left to Right - Chrome, Plain, Polished Black Anodized
> *


PRICES STILL GOOD


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. </span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE. 
*


----------



## UCETAH

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## flaked85

ttt


----------



## shoez86

Hello looking for a price on red anodized ( close to candy as possible) backing plates(2) and dual 1/2" top and dual side returns. Chrome rods shipped to HI 96818 PP ready. Also do you have a Chrome slow down that you recommend? Chrome delta dumps? Thanks Joe


----------



## Luxury87

Envious Touch said:


> Here is our High-Line Series... Our High Line setups are targeted to those customers wanting something above the rest and who are serious about competition.
> 
> Below is an example of what we at Envious Touch Auto are capable of... we can build you anything that you’ve been imagining, or we can think up and design something to blow your wildest ideas away!
> 
> The pump setup below is a 100% Billet Aluminum setup Anodized Black and adorned with Ball Mill accents. It also features Billet Aluminum Motor Casings and Ball Bearing End Caps like in our *Aluma-Series* Pumps and matching Adel Valves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Think "Envious Touch" for all your customizing needs*_


How much for a whammy pump like this? But all polished aluminum with ball mill. Please pm me thanks


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

DAMN THEM SOME NICE PUMPS


----------



## edelmiro13

Any aircraft valves available ???


----------



## 90coupedraggn

whats the contact info lookong to make a purchase.....


----------



## Lee337

Is Envious Touch still in business? Just curious.


----------



## DeeLoc

he is out of business including wheels


----------



## Lee337

That's a damn shame. Those "Aluma Series" pumps had lots of potential.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

Lee337 said:


> That's a damn shame. Those "Aluma Series" pumps had lots of potential.


*
you can still buy them from the guy that manufactured them, his name is Bill, formaly AH2 he has moved shops and merged with Hoppos*


----------



## Luxury87

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *
> you can still buy them from the guy that manufactured them, his name is Bill, formaly AH2 he has moved shops and merged with Hoppos*


So how can we get in-touch with bill to pursues the Aluma Series pumps?


----------



## Hydros

Anyone know how to reach Nicky? 

or what was the owners full name?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Hydros said:


> Anyone know how to reach Nicky?
> 
> or what was the owners full name?


Good luck. He screwed a bunch of people, ran a fake raffle, an disappeared a couple years ago.


----------



## Hydros

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Good luck. He screwed a bunch of people, ran a fake raffle, an disappeared a couple years ago.


Thanks Cash, if he owned or leased a building he can be found.

Can't understand why he screwed people, look slike he was going good, but personal issues can have a negitive effect on anyone.


----------



## ventshades

Envious Touch said:


> Many of you know that Envious Touch stocks a lot of Aircraft Hydraulic equipment but I wanted to let you know that we also manufacture our own line of Hydraulics that have been featured in some high profile builds… Over the next couple of weeks I will be posting pictures of our Hydraulic line as well as continue to post Aircraft parts available for sale.
> 
> I'm consolidating all my Hydraulic related topics into one topic so post all questions and replies to my other Hydraulic topics here ?


----------

